# Aggresive golden? Or not....



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Doesn't sound like the vet helped much with that situation but I wouldn't alter him for that reason after only one time showing that. THey may have hurt him if they were not more careful with the muzzle.


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

Muffin is the sweetest dog, but if I touch her behind or even her legs, she shows her teeth.
Don't think it has anything to do with hormones, so if you want to keep him intact, please do.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When I was going through vet tech training, one rule was stressed very strongly: use as little restraint (or force) as possible to hold a dog during an exam and treatment. Otherwise, you do get this sort of reaction. I'd be looking for a different vet.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would be looking for another vet. My american eskimo hates the vet and she showed her teeth once and the vet tech got help to hold her and the vet said that stress of the office can make them act out. They just hold her and hold her head so she cant move and the vet does what he needs to do. She shows her teeth but that is it. 
I would be raising cane that they put the muzzle on him and it not even being the right size. The vet tech may have poked him wrong with the thermometer. Now he probably is going to be scared to go to the vet remembering what they did to him. Dont desex him if you dont want to. 
I hope he is doing ok from this.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I show my teeth at the doctor too sometimes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If the vet thought he was aggressive because he didn't like having a thermometer shoved up his backside, the vet needs to find another job. Don't listen to them. I'd make a bet they hurt him with the thermometer.

Has he ever acted that way at the vet before?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds to me like he was a bit afraid to begin with then when the vet put the muzzle on him he became even more afraid. Now, because of an unfeeling vet this dog is going to have a problem going to the vet! I wouldn't take one incindence as gospel. If he hasn't shown other signs of agression I wouldn't neuter him because of this incident. Although, IMO all dogs should be altered if they are not going to be shown, just don't do it because some idiot vet said he is agressive. You know your own dog better than anyone. Just watch him for awhile and see how he reacts when you do the same thing that the vet did to elicit the growls

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, I don't agree with the desexing him for aggression. It has nothing to do with that, desexing him wouldn't change that. They can however be more aggressive towards other dogs if a fight would break out.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Time to look for another vet!!! My beloved Skyler once tried to nip at the vet and all my vet said was "sorry Skyler--I must have scared you"


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maybe Hercules is just a good judge of character! Sounds like that vet has something stuck up HIS butt!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Maybe Hercules is just a good judge of character! Sounds like that vet has something stuck up HIS butt!


Exactly!! :yes:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

They muzzled poor Hercules just to do a temperature check? Good Lord I think anyone would be a little cranky with a thermometer in their behind....I hope you find a great Vet. Give Hercules some extra treats and a big hug.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Get rid of the Vet. Why would that Vet say something like that? They know that a lot of animals are really stressed out when they have to go there, getting poked and prodded.

I think you need a more "dog friendly", less aggressive Vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two haven't ever growled when having their temps taken, but some understanding of the situation was in order. My sister has to muzzle her GSD when going to the Vet. The dog is fine otherwise. The muzzle is for their protection. They are very understanding though. 

Tucker doesn't like his backside brushed. He will put his mouth on me, but there is no pressure at all. At one time you couldn't touch his tail, but that's not a problem anymore. Plus, I find when he is groomed or at the Vet, he doesn't put his mouth on anyone.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you ever seen him aggressive at any other time? If so, please fully describe as well. I would suggest in the future you bring your own muzzle in with you... better fit and more sanitary. It is important the health care provider feel safe so he can give your dog the very best in health care. The vet gave you his opinion and you can chose from there. I am curious though, is there any particular reason you don't want him neutered. Bottomline to this is it really is your decision and if you don't want to then don't... I've never been convinced that aggression to humans is mitigated by de-sexing an animal. Was your dog outta line for growling when someone tried to stick something up his butt?... probably not... but did he snap? If so, then I would say a muzzle was really the right thing to do.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Vet probably hurt him with the thermometer, poor Hercules, he was just saying it hurt and didn't like it! Then they muzzle him, jeeeeeez, talk about traumatized!

Yup, I'd be off to find another vet also!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like a bad vet, rather than aggressive dog. I'd find another vet and take your pup there, just to say hello so he isn't traumatized!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I guess I'm not quite getting this... people are saying a strange dog tries to bite a vet who is providing routine health care and the vet is at fault for not wanting to get bitten... is that right? Strange take on this...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

No.....that's not at all what I was saying. It's the "statement" issued by the Vet. He's an "aggressive" dog.

In the poster's experience, as she said......that isn't the case.

So, for some reason, the Vet and the dog didn't hit it off. I'd expect a Vet to be used to that, and try to be understanding and work with the dog and the owner a bit to make things better. Not to get huffy and hostile, making the situation worse.

That's why.....to me......it appears that a different Vet would probably be a better choice for this particular dog. 

This "hostility" is going to continue. The Vet doesn't like the dog. The dog doesn't like the Vet. Time to move on.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, i think it's also time to get a new vet. It's been the first time its ever happened and I'm slightly worried that taking him to the vet is gonna be a horrible experience every time from here on in due to that event....hmmmmm.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky growled at his vet when he was getting positioned to get get stiches out after nuetering. The vet smacked him in the nose. A muzzle would have been a better choice as I had to go out and find another vet......

But I guess the point is that any dog is capable of growling and snapping. To automatically attach "temperament" issues to it and then casually "fix" it with nuetering is silly in my opinion.


----------

